# Buying a new electric acoustic...Need help choosing



## aerodreamer (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey all!

This is my first post. I am temporarily in Edmonton, but usually in Toronto. 

I am a begineer/internediate when it comes to playing guitars, but i particularly like fingerstyle picking and just random chord strumming with some singing.

The reason i'm buying a new guitar? my old one is sort of broken at the neck joint which has caused the neck to bend and make it harder to play on the higher frets. But I dont really care for that guitar too much to have it rapaired at a shop.

I was at Axemusic last nite and had the entire acoustic room to myself. Played a few Seagull, Tanglewood, Art and Lutherie, Alvarez and Breedlove(just to get a feel for the sound) guitars.

I really liked the Tanglewood for its warm and deep sound. But i thought the Cedar top Seagulls were even sweeter and warmer which i like.

The Cedar seagulls did very well plugged and unplugged. Almost like the Breedloves with the LR BAggs electronics.

QUESTIONs: 
1. Where do i find Cedar top seagulls in stock in Alberta(preferably Edmonton)
2. Considering I like a sweet, deep and warm sounding guitar, am i going the right way with the Cedar top and Mahogany/Cherry side and back? Or should i be getting a Spruce with Mahogany.
3. How reliable are Tanglewoods? A few of them at Axe had humped necks and i was told they usually dont last a winter.
4. Make your suggestion for what guitar i should buy

My criteria:
Cutaway with electronics
Warm, sweet and deep bassy sounding. Dont like the bright stuff.
Preferable Mahogany sides and back
Solid top.
600-700$ with case before tax

Thank you


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I have a suggestion for you:

Since you are new to guitar I assume you aren't out gigging already and needing electronics this very minute. I suggest you find a great sounding acoustic without electronics. Down the road when you need to plug in, add in a non abtrusive third party system. There are many after market pickups that sound much better then the onboard stuff offered today by manufacturers.


----------



## aerodreamer (Nov 29, 2006)

hmm i thought about going that way coz that really opens up the possibilities for me. 
I also asked the guys at Axemusic about this and they siad that usually adding electronics later costs more and may not sound as good. 

Can you suggest me some good aftermarket electronics?

I've been playing the guitar for 2 years now, just not so much. I guess i am a beginner-intermediate, not really new to guitars.
The main reason i am looking to buy this electro acoustic is so i can record stuff.

Thanks


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Sure the electronics will cost more after but will also sound much better.

If all you want to do is record then you really should be looking for a condensor mic not onboard electronics. There is no comparison when it comes to recording quality.


----------



## aerodreamer (Nov 29, 2006)

It looks like i may be making a trip down to calgary 

Just talked with Axemusic and they have the guitar i want at the Calgary store. 

So where would i place the condensor mic? close to the body? close to the strings? I am a noob when it comes to this stuff, but hey, everyone learns!

so till then, are there any guitars anyone would like to suggest? And yea, i am kinda on a budget right now as i still goto school.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I can't suggest a guitar, you have to make that decision after playing them. What sounds best to you and is in your budget is what you should go with. You just need to get out to the stores and find the one that tickles your fancy.

Ordering blind online isn't the way to go with acoustics, IMO.


----------



## aerodreamer (Nov 29, 2006)

obv not. Not gonna order online. I will try to find a place that has the suggested guitar. Played most of the guitars in my budget at Axe.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

aerodreamer said:


> So where would i place the condensor mic? close to the body? close to the strings? I am a noob when it comes to this stuff, but hey, everyone learns!



Do a Google search. There are lots of references (and lots of opinions!) on how to record acoustic guitar. Heres an example:

http://homerecording.about.com/od/recordingtutorials/a/acoustic_gtr.htm

You'll also need a mic stand and some kind of mixer/pre-amp for recording.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

aerodreamer said:


> It looks like i may be making a trip down to calgary
> 
> Just talked with Axemusic and they have the guitar i want at the Calgary store.
> 
> ...


I've read that you should place the mic near the 12th fret pointed directly at the fretboard. Do a google search for "micing acoustic guitar" and you'll get plenty of results. This one seemed pretty good.

Like Jeff said, you're probably better off paying extra $$$ now for better wood and buying a nice condenser mic than spending that cash on an acoustic-electric. Later on, you can add a nice K&K or LR Baggs pickup and you're good to go.

edit: haha, beat me to it, bagpipe!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Take a look at Simon and Patrick guitars.

http://www.simonandpatrick.ca/

Or maybe a Taylor 110 or 114.

http://www.taylorguitars.com/Guitars/100-200/100/

Or maybe even a 210 or 214

http://www.taylorguitars.com/Guitars/100-200/200/

Though the later might be out of your budget.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> This one seemed pretty good.
> 
> 
> edit: haha, beat me to it, bagpipe!


Yeah, but yours is a better link. We'll call it a tie! :smile:

I've gotten best results by using the 1st example in your link - a small condenser mic pointed where the neck meets the body, about 6" away.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I agree with those who suggested using an external condenser microphone instead of buying a guitar with built-in electronics.

I really like Alvarez guitars in this price range.


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

Consider a used guitar to get many more models in that price range. I bought 1 new guitar and 9 used. I prefer the used route.

As for electronics afterward, look to the K&K Mini Western PU. You can install it yourself and it delivers a very good acoustic sound.

Good luck.


----------



## Animal (May 25, 2009)

*Washie*

Well Brother, IMHO, you can never go wrong with a nice Washburn acoustic. All the "S" and "SW" models are really nice.

I own a D47S that I really love 

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=224&page=22


----------



## aerodreamer (Nov 29, 2006)

I think i have visited all but one guitar store in Edmonton. 

Guitars played today:

Seagulls, Blueridges, Garissons, Gibsons, Gitanes, Larivees, Martins, Simon and Patrick, A&L, Taylor, parkers, Tanglewoods, Alvarezs, Takamines and some more

The Garissons and Larivees sounded really good. 

It finally comes down to 4 guitars:

1. Blueridge BR-60CE fishman electronics $950
2. Seagull Artist Cedar top with solid mahogany sides QII electronics $1250
3. Seagull Performer Cedar top with cherry side and back. $680
4. Breedlove C350-CM Solo with Cedar top and Mahogany laminate with LR Baggs electronics $1000 

*all prices include case and taxes

Need i mention which came out on top? I was looking for a deep, bassy sweet and mellow sounding guitar. 

The blueridge was really nice, but had a glossy finish which made it harder to play.

I couldnt really tell much of a difference between the Artist and Performer series seagulls. They were deep, but were not as warm as you would expect from a Mahogany back and side (in the Artist). Although the Cherry back and side didnt actually sound very different in the Performer series.

*The Breedlove Atlas C350-CM Solo came out with flying colors. Plugged in sounds just as good as unplugged. I found that particular model to be warmer than some of the martins i played today. Though, the martins i played had rosewood, not mahogany. So that might make a difference. The back and sides are Mahogany laminate, but sound phenomenal. Plugged in, the LR Baggs really kicks some Godin ass. The Godin Quantum I or II were no match to the Baggs electronics. 
http://breedlovemusic.com/index.php...-c350cm&catid=54:atlas-solo-series&Itemid=149
*

This guitar is about 400$ over my budget, but its the best sounding i could find after playing about 50-60 guitars.
And its got electronics that will carry me a long way before i think of upgrading.


----------



## Savage (Sep 23, 2008)

aerodreamer said:


> 3. How reliable are Tanglewoods? A few of them at Axe had humped necks and i was told they usually dont last a winter.



Really??? I bought a Tanglewood last Nov. and so far seems fine? If this is gonna be a problem for me, any suggestions?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

aerodreamer said:


> I think i have visited all but one guitar store in Edmonton.
> 
> Guitars played today:
> 
> ...


Good for you. It looks like you've done your homework and the right guitar has selected itself for you. You should do everything you can to find the extra $400. Otherwise you'll be settling and you'll always wish you had held off and got that one.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Yup, don't let the right one get away. It's one thing to lament not buying a guitar that you kinda saw one day and thought would be cool, but another thing entirely to go to the trouble of playing all kinds of guitars, finding one that suits you and your needs, only not to buy it.

It's almost summer, sell some lemonade!


----------



## aerodreamer (Nov 29, 2006)

Goin today after work to pick up the breedlove unless i can find a really sweet used guitar before that locally. Been scouting around the forum, craigslist and kijiji everyday. Nothing yet. 

I would buy used if i wasnt itching to play one. My next one is prolly gonna be used. It was a fun experience going around and playing all kinds of different guitars. 

I'll look into getting a condensor mic a little later once i get better and free up some cash. 

Will try to post some pics later tonite/tomorrow. 

Thanks a ton guys!


----------



## aerodreamer (Nov 29, 2006)

Savage said:


> Really??? I bought a Tanglewood last Nov. and so far seems fine? If this is gonna be a problem for me, any suggestions?


The guys at axe told me the routine stuff. Keep it properly humidified in a case. Shouldnt be much of a problem in the summer. But Canadian winters can get dry. 

I am looking at getting the TRIC case for mine. Looks good and its uber light.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

Ask if you can rent it . Check it out for a bit. 
It'll give you time to scout out something used.
Or maybe place a want ad as well.


----------



## Savage (Sep 23, 2008)

aerodreamer said:


> The guys at axe told me the routine stuff. Keep it properly humidified in a case. Shouldnt be much of a problem in the summer. But Canadian winters can get dry.
> 
> I am looking at getting the TRIC case for mine. Looks good and its uber light.


Thanx ... lack of humidity is not usually a problem here in Nfld. at any time of the year!

Will keep an eye on my Tanglewood's neck ... the guit came with a lifetime warranty against defects ... still plays real nice though ... would like a bit lower action around the 5th fret area for barre chords ... a truss rod adjust solve this?


----------



## aerodreamer (Nov 29, 2006)

well too much humiditiy usually raises the action on the strings. So you may have to use a dry humidifier in the soundhole.


----------

